# Period on CD20. Age 38. Never happened before. What could it mean?



## Rose38

Hello,
Thank you for reading in advance.
I am 38 years old and have always had longer cycles but if I am fit and slim mostly around 30 day cycles.
Had a D & C June 15 which may have messed with hormones.

Ever since periods quite light. After the first bleed (think was not a real period) next period was 36 days later and lighter than usual.
I have just got what i think is my period today which is only CD20. This has never happened EVER in my life and I am 38 years old.
I am worried that this is perimepause or low progesterone either related to age or PCOS.

The trouble is I think that I o'ed on day 14 as I had some positive OPK things on day 11 and 12 so Ovulation would have been soon after that. Can't remember if we BD'ed at right time but don't think I did.

This is my first time doing OPKs and the Test line was very dark and alot darker than control line.

about a week ago sore nipples just on nipples not side of boob or anything. So this makes me think that now I have low progesterone or a short luteal phase which means if I do ever get pregnant I will have a MC.

I think this because if I o'ed on day 14 and period on day 20 then 6 days is not enough of a luteal phase. I am so worried as this has never happened before.

Is it age?
I have had aches in ovaries which I have never had before (left side only)
Plus have been under stress and had the D and C in jUNE.

Does anybody have any ideas of what this could be?

I took an OPK yesterday and today and there is NO test line showing at all. Pregnancy tests are negative (Just as I thought as implantation bleeding for what I heard is very very light and mostly a brown colour.) but i wanted to make sure. yes I did see an imaginary LIne but it was imaginary LOL seriously no line, I think it was slightly grey which may have been evap. OPKs show no LH at all, just white.

Is this going to mean more expense at the doctor and now progesterone tablets or creams... wow just what I need.
I do take metformin 1500mg XR and am only maybe 5 kgs overweight. (8 pounds?)

Please can you share your info or expereince. Thank yOu so much. xx


----------



## crystal443

I was going to say maybe low progesterone? Or maybe just an oddball cycle?


----------



## Rose38

Thanks for your reply Crystal.
Yes I was thinking low progesterone as if I did ovulate on day 14 "ish".... then having a period at CD20 would be short LP basically meaning low progesterone.
Plus I have heard the sore nipple thing after ovulation could mean Low P.
Never really had any symptoms through out cycle...barely even have cramps even at period time...
I feel D and C has thrown me into perimenopause or thrown me into a more PCOS state as although I have PCOS (insulin resistance) I never really had aching ovaries indicating cysts... and now I have constant ache on left side (ovary?) does this now mean i have cysts....causing these hormone problems...

I just want to know what it is and how to fix it :( 
Thanks for reply.


----------



## Briss

after lap&dye/hysteroscopy i had two very short cycles 22 and 23 days and probably i did not ovulated on those two cycles as neither OPK nor CBFM could detect LH surge. I started taking EPO and it did the trick, last cycle I was back at 28 days, although this cycle I ovulated quite early on CD 11 so will have a slightly shorter 25 day. 

try EPO it tends to slightly delay ovulation and gives you a longer cycle


----------



## Rose38

Thanks Briss, I will try Evening Primrose oil plus I have heard Vitex, Agnsus Cactus is good too.

See the thing is on this cycle I did get a positive OPK on day 11 I think it was or day 12. Test line DARKER than control line and then day before same colour, it was morning wee but not first wee as I recall. So I think I ovulated, having said that... that test only tests that your body has TRIED to ovulate doesn't it...not that you actually DID...so maybe I did nt then my body realised and I had a short cycle...

Anyway I am CD4 now and hoping I don't have another short cycle. Just had soem blood test results yesterday On day 3,so will have new results on AMH and FSH but I am pretty sure something is very wrong so maybe low progesterone will be mentioned when I go see doc, he'll perhaps say I did not ovulate,not sure if he can tell that by the bloods I had done, but there were quite a few tests LOL

Thanks for reading.


----------



## captainj1

Hi Rose
I had a 20 day cycle about 4 months ago and it freaked me out too, my cycles are usually 26-28 days (were c30 before I had my son). 
I spoke to my specialist about it and he said it would likely just be a one off and when e gave me an ultrasound there were plenty of follicles showing. He just said that whilst I probably ovulate most months, at my age (37) likely only one in 4 eggs is of good enough quality to fertilise and on cycles where the egg is poor quality I might lose a few days. It hasn't happened since although no BFP for me yet either...


----------

